# Names for Magicians



## skip.knox (Sep 15, 2017)

Nobody asked, but here is a list. It's all from Google Translate, so some of it will be a bit off (I can confirm that for the languages I do know). The list is somewhat random; I know there are other synonyms, I know there's some repetition. Just consider this seeds sown and have fun.


Conjurer
araolari [Basque]
tryllekunstner [Danish]
goochelaar [Dutch]
kaasuja [Estonian]
taikuri [Finnish]
illusionniste [French]
ZauberkÃ¼nstler [German]
coisitheoir [Irish]
prestigiatore [Italian]
quantae divinationis [Latin]
persekiotojas [Lithuanian]
kÃºzelnÃ­k [Slovak]
trollkarl [Swedish]
gweddwr [Welsh]


Enchanter
encantador [Catalan]
tovenaar [Dutch]
velho [Finnish]
enchanteur [French]
Zauberer [German]
varÃ¡zslÃ³ [Hungarian]
incantatore [Italian]
eloquii mystici [Latin]
vrăjitor [Romanian]
sÃ¬thiche [Scots Gaelic]


Magician
mago [Basque]
magičar [Bosnian]
mađioničar [Croatian]
troldmand [Danish]
tovenaar [Dutch]
taikuri [Finnish]
magicien [French]
bűvÃ©sz [Hungarian]
magus [Latin]
burvis [Latvian]
draoidh [Scots Gaelic]
čarovnik [Slovenian]
dewin [Welsh]

Seer
parashikues [Albanian]
Vidi [Bosnian]
vident [Catalan]
ziener [Dutch]
nÃ¤gija [Estonian]
voyant [French]
Seher [German]
lÃ¡tnok [Hungarian]
profeta [Italian]
jasnowidz [Polish]
fiosaichean [Scots Gaelic]
gweledydd [Welsh]

Sorcerer
sorgin [Basque]
bruixot [Catalan]
čarobnjak [Croatian]
nÃµid [Estonian]
feiticeiro [Galician]
stregone [Italian]
trollmann [Norwegian]
czarownik [Polish]
hechicero [Spanish]
chwiliwr [Welsh]

Witch
magjistare [Albanian]
sorgina [Basque]
veÅ¡tica [Bosnian]
bruixa [Catalan]
čarodějnice [Czech]
heks [Danish]
Hexe [German]
boszorkÃ¡ny [Hungarian]
strega [Italian]

Wizard
laguntzailea [Basque]
mag [Catalan]
guiden [Danish]
nÃµustaja [Estonian]
tÃ¶framaÃ°ur [Icelandic]
draoi [Irish]
vednis [Latvian]
burtininkas [Lithuanian]
veiviser [Norwegian]
vrăjitor [Romanian]
trollkarl [Swedish]
dewin [Welsh]


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Sep 27, 2017)

Wizard/Sorcerer:
Mahotsukai [Japanese]

Witch:
Majo [Japanese]


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 27, 2017)

I ought to have said "Europe only."  If we bring in other cultures, the list gets very, very long.


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 6, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for slaving through all that to come up with this list. Will look back at this later!


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 7, 2017)

For my worlds, I have 'Pukje.'  Technically a race of goblin like fey creatures with minor magical ability. (At least according to one or another of my AD&D 'Historical Earth' Sourcebooks.) In my world, though, the term applies specifically to goblin/hobgoblin magicians, most of whom (like their human counterparts) are rather wimpy in the magical department.


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 7, 2017)

Harvey!

"Technically a race of goblin like fey creatures with minor magical ability and how are you Mr Wilson"

I have fire-throwing hobgoblins (just called hobs) in my novel. In a different, much later book, I hope to make use of half-goblins, which in German gets rendered as halbgoblin, just so I can pun across languages.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Oct 12, 2017)

^Ha. 

In one of my invented languages, 'magardi' and 'meijyn' mean basically wizard or 'one who is connected'.


----------



## TinyHippo (Oct 21, 2017)

For the Danish part, most are incorrect.
Conjurer - Troldmand for men. Troldkvinde for women.
Sorcerer - Troldmand for men. Troldkvinde for women.
Enchanter - Troldmand for men. Troldkvinde for women.
Wizard - Vismand
Witch - heks
Seer - Spåmand for men. Spåkone for women.
Magician - Tryllekunstner
Only witch was correct. Guess google needs a new danish translator...


----------



## skip.knox (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks for that, TinyHippo.


----------

